
Show HN: I've written down everything I learned for the past year - yoshuaw
https://github.com/yoshuawuyts/knowledge
======
Bilters
This reminds me of Nicholas Felton who produces every year a Feltron report;
[http://feltron.com/](http://feltron.com/)

------
sudosushi
Interesting. Can I ask how and when you start writing down a piece of
knowledge? Have you hit times when you've missed inputting some knowledge,
purely because you've been engrossed in whatever task it is.

I've attempted this sort of thing multiple times, with varying results. More
often that not, I'll end up getting frustrated with missing a piece, after
being either too busy or on a tight deadline.

~~~
yoshuaw
> Have you hit times when you've missed inputting some knowledge, purely
> because you've been engrossed in whatever task it is There are so many
> things I wish I'd written down that I hadn't, but I think the key is to turn
> it writing things down into a routine.

I have a shared tmux tab that's always open, so no matter what I'm doing I can
C-a-7 to write something down, and C C-a to get back to work - it's pretty
fast!

Initially I was quite concerned with deadlines too, but I've found that even
in the short run, writing things down ends up saving time - I've found that
it's usually research that ends up taking time, not writing things down.

I hope this was helpful (:

------
joelg
Interesting! Reminds me of Jerry's Brain, which has 190,000 thoughts and over
300,000 links between them.

[http://jerrysbrain.com/](http://jerrysbrain.com/)

------
christudor
Interesting stuff! I've bookmarked the long list of sci-fi novels.

------
brudgers
How would you summarize it?

~~~
yoshuaw
"knowledge"

